# Anybody fish off Navarre Beach 21/09/13? Water Spout Vid



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

DanG :blink: hate to be out in that....


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

God that would suck so bad.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering where Ginzu went. Kansas?


----------

